# Vom Aggro ziehen und halten



## DamokIes (18. Mai 2008)

Ich muß mich jetzt mal outen! Ich bin einer von diesen verrückten Verschwörungstheoretikern
und der festen Überzeugung, das Blizzard heimlich eine Zweiklassengesellschaft
eingebaut hat, damit die WoW Wirtschaft im Spiel besser funktioniert. Sogar Erich von Däniken
untermauert meine Theorie, und wenn der nicht fundiert glaubwürdig ist...!
Zum Dank für unser nettes Gespräch, hat mir Erich einen Hut aus Alufolie geschenkt.Der sieht ein
bißchen wie eine Schlumpfmütze aus und hilft angeblich gegen Gedankenkontrolle von Ausserird...
Ach lassen wir das!
Bei meiner Theorie geht es darum, daß jeweils zwei Accountformen immer abwechselnd generiert
werden, sobald man sich für das Spiel anmeldet. Diese halten sich dann jeweils die Waage.
Ich erklärs mal:

Zum einen gibt es den, ich nenn ihn mal "Lichtaccount".
Das sind dann die, bei denen sich der Besitzer über unfassbar guten Loot und unerhörtes Würfelglück
in Gruppen freut. Zudem generiert WoW demjenigen die Questmobs in überfüllten Levelgebieten 
immer genau vor die Füße und diese haben dann das benötigte Questitem zu 110% incl. 
Unmengen an grünen und blauen Gegenständen dabei.
Das sind auch diejenigen, die beim herstellen von Gegenständen oder beim abbauen von Ressourcen
immer einen Skillpunkt dazubekommen. Kurz: denen scheint die Sonne aus der Körperöffnung, wo 
sie sonst nie hinscheint.

Dann gibt es den "Schattenaccount".
Die armen Würstchen die sich mit dieser Form herumschlagen müssen, krepeln den anderen immer 
nur hinterher. Denn schließlich muß ja jemand den Lichtaccountleuten ihr Zeug im Auktionshaus 
zu überhöhten Preisen abkaufen. Aber weil sie es nicht anders kennengelernt haben, freuen die sich
schon ein zweites Loch in den südlichsten Teil des Rückens wenn sie mal z.B. als Rüstungsschmied ein
320er Schneiderkunstrezept im Schattenmondtal bekommen. Dabei werden sie somit von Blizzard nur
angefüttert, damit sie am Ball bleiben! Dumm nur, daß es ihnen niemand zu einem moderaten Preis abkaufen
möchte, weil die anderen Zweilöcher entweder nicht soviel Gold dafür haben und die Lichtleute es schon
auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in ein und demselben Mob gleich dreimal gelootet haben.

Und zuletzt gibt es dann noch meinen Account!
Ich bin Besitzer eines sogenannten "BC-Accounts". 
"BC" steht dabei, nicht wie viele jetzt vermuten werden, für Burning Crusade...  Nein! 
Es ist vielmehr eine Abkürzung für ButtCard. Zu deutsch = Arschkarte.
Ja, ich weiß, ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt sagen, der will doch hier nur seinen eigenen kleinen 
Mimimi-Thread erstellen. Doch nichts liegt mir ferner als das! Eigentlich möchte ich nur eine nette
Einleitung für meinen Bericht Nr.4 schreiben, um euch drauf einzustimmen. Ach scheiß einen drauf....
Mimimimimimi


Um mir eine wohlverdiente Pause von den stupiden Tagesquests auf dem Sonnenwindplatoe zu gönnen 
und weil ich noch den Ruf der einzelnen Fraktionen benötige, denn ich habe meinen Schamanen 
(mitlerweile Stufe 70) im Eiltempo gelevelt, begebe ich mich an die Dunkelküste und nehme mir dort ein paar Quests vor.
Ich bin lange Zeit ganz allein und gerade dabei die Hochgeborenen zu töten, als sich ein Krieger (Lev 11)
von Westen nähert, mich entdeckt und brüllt:
Krieger: "Blizzard hat das Spiel nicht gemacht, damit du mit deinem fetten 70er
hier im Startgebiet alle Questmobs killst!
*pop* *flup* Engelchen und Teufelchen materialisieren auf meinen Schultern und beide hauchen mir ins
Ohr, ob und wie ich in dieser Situation auf so einen Spinner reagieren sollte. Das Teufelchen meint:
"Na der ist ja puppenlustig! Sag diesem Freak doch, daß du durchaus das Recht hast, das Spiel mit
allen seinen Inhalten so zu genießen, wie du es für richtig hälst. Schließlich bezahlst du ja auch
richtig echtes Geld dafür!
Das Engelchen ist nicht so entspannt und wärend es bei seiner Schnappatmung etwas Nebenluft zieht,
entrüstet es sich : "Dieser Puffmusiker kann dir mal an der Pupe schmatzen! Setz ihn auf Ignore!"
Da ich mich für keine der beiden Vorschläge begeistern kann, entschließe ich mich 
die vernichtenden Worte zu sprechen, die bisher noch jeden ignoranten Vollspacko in seine Schranken 
verwiesen haben...
Ich: "Dann schreib doch ein Ticket!

...


Cirka sieben Minuten später:
GM: "Hallo T*******. Hast Du etwas Zeit für mich? Es liegt uns eine Beschwerde über Dein Verhalten vor."
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!
Ich meine jetzt nicht die Tatsache, daß der Supergrobi mir einen von Blizzards Schülerlotsen auf den 
Hals jagt. Aber wie bitteschön, hat er es geschafft, den so schnell an Land zu ziehen? 
Wahrscheinlich ein Sonnenaccountbesitzer oder selbst Blizzardmitarbeiter, denn jeder Normalsterbliche 
wartet mindestens bis zum Renteneintritsalter auf Antwort, oder hat am nächsten Tag Post im Briefkasten. 
Wir konnten sie leider nicht erreichen blabla...
Na egal. Ich bleib freundlich!
Ich: "Hallo. Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt. Ich farme hier lediglich den Ruf bei der
Fraktion Darnassus und erledige deshalb ein paar Quests.
GM: "Dann entschuldige bitte die Störung. Da liegt wohl ein Mißverständniss vor. Ich kläre das umgehend!
Kann ich Dir sonst noch irgentwie behilflich sein?"
Ich: "Ja! Ich hätte auch gern einen Lichtaccount!"
GM: "Wie bitte?"
Ich: "Ach nichts! Danke, ich hab alles."
GM: "Dann wünsche ich Dir noch einen schönen Tag! Rettet die Totems, esst mehr Biber!
Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, was der Blizzardmitarbeiter diesem Denunzianten zugeflüster hat!
GM zum Krieger: _"Geh diesem Schamanen mal richtig auf die Zwiebel! Das ist schon okay.Der hat nen BC-Account."_


...

Fünf Minuten später werde ich angeflüstert vom
Krieger: "Weißt du, wo ich diesen roten Kristall finden kann?"
Das hab ich ja richtig gern! Erst scheißt der mich beim "Makro-Fetisch e.V. Paris" an, damit ich
dann für ihn das Orakel von Delphi spiele? Hallo? Gehts noch?
Ich blieb trotzdem freundlich!
Ich: "Kristall ist bei 47,48."
Das konnte ich ihm, in diesem Moment, deshalb so genau sagen, weil ich selbst gerade dabei war,
diese Quest abzuschließen.
Ich hatte mir das Wasserfläschchen am Mondbrunnen abgefüllt und bin gerade dabei, es über den Kristall
zu kippen, als der Krieger den Berghang hochkraxelt. Ich habe den wirklich nicht bemerkt! Ich schwöre!
Aber gerade in diesem Moment, spawnen vier aufgebrachte Eulenwesen. 
Und das ist auch nicht meine Idee gewesen, das ist von Blizzard so gescriptet! 
Ich schwinge mich auf meinen Reitelekk und begebe mich nach Auberdine um die Quest abzugeben 
und wenn ich schonmal da bin, auch gleich mal für einen Biorun auszutreten.
Als ich vom Klo wiederkomme steht auf meinem Bildschirm:
GM: "Hallo T******. Ich bin es nochmals. Der selbe Spieler hat Dich beschuldigt, Du hättest die Spielmechanik 
ausgenutzt, um ihm mit Absicht ein paar Gegner auf den Hals zu schicken.
Obwohl die Vorstellung recht reizvoll ist, mich wie Neo in die WoW-Matrix zu hacken, um einem ganz 
bestimmten Krieger ein paar Mobs den Darm hoch zu jagen, antworte ich wieder höflich.
Ich: "Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich so etwas bewerkstelligt haben könnte. Ich habe denjenigen ja noch nicht mal bemerkt!
Ich möchte doch hier nur in Ruhe ein paar Quests erledigen!
GM: "Dann liegt da wohl offensichtlich ein Mißverständniss vor. Ich versuche das zu klären. 
Eine Bitte hätte ich aber noch an Dich. Versuch Dich doch diesem Spieler gegenüber etwas passiver zu verhalten. Es braucht ja nicht eskalieren.
Wen hat der GM denn da in der Leitung? Den König von Taka-Tuka-Land? Wenn ich noch passiver wäre, läge ich im Koma! 
Um das HB-Männchen etwas zu besänftigen, damit er nicht gleich mit nem Kälberstrick zum nächsten 
Baum pilgert um sich damit etwas anzutun, versuche ich ihn mal mit seinem Alter gemäßen Humor aufzuheitern.
Ich: "Na, du möchtest heute wohl unbedingt noch ein neues Fleißbienchen in dein Muttiheft?
Der Spieler ignoriert euch
Um so besser! Endlich hab ich meine Ruhe. Weiter im Questlog  --> Töte verderbte Furbolgs.
Ich reite mal hin.
Das glaube ich jetzt nicht!!! Der Krieger ist ja auch hier. 
Um meinen guten Willen in Sachen "Deeskalation" zu zeigen, setze ich mich auf den Waldboden 
und schaue zu, wie der Krieger (Level 11) von den Teddys (Level 13-14) mal richtig schön auf die Fresse bekommt und grinse in mich hinein. 
Er schafft es doch tatsächlich einen einzelnen Mob anzuchargen, um dann durch seinen geringen Level
gleich drei neue Gegner dazu zu holen.
Krieger: "Kannst du mir mal helfen?"
Ein Paladin, den ich mal kennen gelernt habe, hätte jetzt gesagt:
Es ist durchaus in Ordnung dem Penner am Straßenrand auf den Kopf zu pissen,
aber frag ihn danach nicht noch nach nem Euro!
Ich verzichte allerdings auf diese Kleinkrämerei und suche den Dialog:
Ich: "Also, wenn ich dir wiklich einen Tip geben darf...
Versuch doch mal nicht die Gegner anzuchargen, sondern zieh dir einen einzeln heraus und lauf mit ihm ein Stückchen rückwärts,
so daß du nicht mehr in der aggrorange von den anderen Mobs bist. Dann kannst du dich ganz auf einen konzentrieren.
Krieger: "Wie soll ich ihn denn einzeln holen? Ich muß doch nah dran! Leider kann ich als Krieger nicht zaubern!"
Ich: "Hmmm...  Wie wärs mit Pfeil und Bogen?"
Krieger: "Ach so. Ich hab noch keinen Bogen!"
Ich krame in meinem Inventar und finde tatsächlich einen grauen Bogen, welchen ich diesem Krieger schenke.
Ich: "Pfeile mußt du dir aber selbst in Auberdin kaufen"
Krieger: "Okay." sprachs und verschwand.
Jetzt wo er weg ist, kann ich ja ganz in Ruhe meine Furbolgs töten. Faul, wie ich nunmal bin, renne ich 
einmal einen großen Kreis, hole mir somit alle Mobs in der Nähe und werfe dann meinen Feuerelementar 
in die Schlacht. (1. Klasse Nerdschule) Quest fertig.
Und da kommt ja auch das Kriegerlein schon wieder! 
Er legt einen Pfeil auf die Sehne, schießt einen Mob an und hat tatsächlich meinen Tip mit dem
Rückwärtslaufen beherzigt. Allerdings muß er mich wohl etwas falsch verstanden haben,
denn er läuft und läuft immer weiter und weiter, als ob er ein Duracellhäschen wär, in die nächste
Mobgruppe und stirbt dort.
Oh mann...
Ich belebe ihn wieder und gerade als der Trollo beschließt den Res anzunehmen, ploppt das halbe 
Furbolglager als respawn auf, das ich vorher mit meinem Feuerelementar ausradiert hatte.
Kennt ihr den Film "Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer" (The Money Pit) mit Tom Hanks? Die Szene wo...  Ach, ich habs euch mal rausgesucht:



Aua, mein Bauch! Genauso lachend hab ich auf meinem Schreibtisch gelegen...  Was für eine Show!

Um meinen von Lachkrämpfen gepeinigten Bauch wieder etwas Entspannung zu gönnen, beschließe ich mir 
das nicht weiter anzuschauen und begebe mich Richtung Strand, wo ich ein paar Murlocs und deren Häuptling töten soll.
GM: "Hallo T******. Nachdem ich jetzt zum wiederholten Male eine Beschwerde über Dein Verhalten bekommen habe, kann ich nicht
mehr an einen Zufall glauben und Du wirst hiermit verwarnt. Ein weiterer Vorfall dieser Art führt zu einem zeitlich
begrenzten Bann Deines Accounts.

Öhmmmmmmm...

Krieger: "Wo finde ich Gurgelbacke?"

Und die Moral von der Geschichte:
Ich höre ab jetzt immer auf mein Engelchen und trage meinen Hut!

Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## KingOfBongo (18. Mai 2008)

schöne geschichte, amüsant, unterhaltsam, wenn auch nicht allzu glaubwürdig (warum braucht ein lvl11 krieger genauso lang wie du für die qs, sodass ihr quasi immer gleichzeitig ne neue anfangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

naja wayne is auf jedenfall nett zu lesen, well done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Mai 2008)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bei jedem deiner Erfahrungsberichte bin ich echt begeistert,dein Humor ist unübertreffbar. Aber ich habe doch was zu bemängeln...

Die Links zu den anderen Berichten fehlen und im Titel fehlt "Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4" XD

MFG Davidor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Du bist aber schnell beim editieren XD


----------



## B.CA$H (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also das ist wieder mal eine Endlos lange geile Geschichte 

Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (18. Mai 2008)

Einfach mal wieder Klasse geschrieben.

Und leider viel zu viel Wahrheit drin :/


----------



## Ollimua (18. Mai 2008)

nette Geschichte. Hat spaß gemacht zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. Mai 2008)

Echt Klasse geschrieben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht so Recht, ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll, denn meine Erfahrung zeigt mir leider, dass es solche Typen wie deinen etwas überspitzt beschriebenen namenlosen Krieger wirklich gibt.

Weiter so!


----------



## Occasus (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub da muss ma nicht mehr dazu sagen

Ich: "Na, du möchtest heute wohl unbedingt noch ein neues Fleißbienchen in dein Muttiheft?
Das geilste überhaupt ^^

AUßERDEM ich glaube auch an die BC-, Licht- und Schattenaccounts. Ich habe einen Schattenacc -.- 
Mein Freund einen Lichtaccount. Wenn ich mit dem Acc spiele, ist es egal wie ich würfel. Wenn die einen Bedarf haben, würfel ich Gier und bekomms trotzdem ò.Ó


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Mai 2008)

sehr schön geschrieben (wie alle berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

10/10 bitte weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (18. Mai 2008)

Ob die Gschichte nun der Wahrheit entspricht oder nicht: ICH WILL MEHR DAVON!
Dein Schreibstil is echt super. Hast schonmal drüber nachgedacht dein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Mai 2008)

Oh nein ist das Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du erlebst da ja sachen, von denen ich nur träumen kann.


----------



## Mishua (18. Mai 2008)

sehr toll geschrieben, hab mir ein abgelacht...

11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. Mai 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> AUßERDEM ich glaube auch an die BC-, Licht- und Schattenaccounts. Ich habe einen Schattenacc -.-



Stimmt eigentlich, wann immer um etwas gewürfelt wird hab ich ziemliches Pech. Da das aber bei mir im RL nicht viel anders ist (ich rate allen Anwesenden dringend davon ab, ausgiebig Roulette zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hab ich mir nie was dabei gedacht.

Aber ich glaube mit dem Text hast du mal wieder eine neue Verschwörungstheorie gegen Blizzard losgetreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etotred (18. Mai 2008)

danke , habe köstlich in mich gelächelt ...


----------



## talsimir (18. Mai 2008)

Woaw sehr geil geschrieben^^ Der Geschichte kann ich manchmal echt nach empfinden ~,~!


----------



## böseee (18. Mai 2008)

well done well done


----------



## krutoi (18. Mai 2008)

also ich hab auf jedenfall ein lichtaccount ^^


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (18. Mai 2008)

oh man wie immer absolut genial buffed kann stolz auf dich sein i glaub i mach mal ne umfrage dass du nen eigenen tread kriegst so will olnigg^^ 
bitte mehr davon


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Mai 2008)

Hehe,nice,fande die anderen 3 jedoch besser
trotzdem:10/10


----------



## Thoryia (18. Mai 2008)

Endlich Damokles, ENDLICH! Die Lache von Tom Hanks ist der Hammer, wenn Du so auf dem Schreibtisch gelegen hast, ich muss es mir grad Bildlich vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist aber auch gehässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte ist wieder einmal herrlich, das lange warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## shick (18. Mai 2008)

Danke!

Ich gehöre eigentlich nicht zu der Sorte Menschen die in Foren schreibt aber hier mach ich mal ne Ausnahme.
Großes Tennis! Hab fast Tränen gelacht. 
Ich unterstütze übrigens auch Deine Verschwörungs-These, gehe aber sogar noch weiter und sage, dass es sogar mit Critluck so ist! Da kann einer 15% crit haben und haut einem nach dem andern raus und jemand mit 29% freut sich nach nem 3. Mob mal einen zu haben (der ca. ein drittel vom ersteren ausmacht

Noch nen schönen Sonntag!

(schon über nen Blog nachgedacht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (18. Mai 2008)

Wie immer geniale Story^^

Wenn ihr mich fragt, ist der besagte Krieger total schizo. Ich mein: Erst (richtig pöse) unserm armen Damokles nen GM auf den Hals hetzen und dann um Hilfe bitten! Gehts noch?!


----------



## krocha (18. Mai 2008)

Bad ass story 12p
tbh diese verschwörungstheorien hab ich schon öfters wo gelesen und kann mich denen nur anschließen. Es trifft immer die falschen;
Sowie der loot zb schon von anfang an des instanzbetrittes bestimmt ist und nur die items dropen für klassen und specs die garnicht vertreten sind


----------



## DomNick (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr davon, BITTE!!!!


----------



## PsychoStyle (18. Mai 2008)

ich hab mich kaputtgelacht!
einfach geil zu lesen, echt amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auf bericht nr. 5 wart*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebensmüde (18. Mai 2008)

sehr geil geschrieben. ich hab mich was weggeschmiessen bei der story :-)


----------



## domes (18. Mai 2008)

Hat mir gut gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempertalis (18. Mai 2008)

hahaha sehr gut weiter so!


----------



## Nexxôr1 (18. Mai 2008)

Echt sehr geil geschrieben xD 
Nur schade das es sowas  wirklich giebt *g* 
Weiter so !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Mai 2008)

Echt geil, und soooo viel wahres dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ja auch schon viel Ruf gefarmt für Exodar, Darnassus und Stormwind. Und jedes Mal hat dann der einsetzende Massenrespawn für... naja, ungewollte Ableben vereinzelter Spieler gesorgt. Jedoch hat sich bei mir deswegen nie ein GM gemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (18. Mai 2008)

Der Ausschnitt aus dem Film is eh am geilsten und sonst jo mehr mehr mehr^^ du solltest echt immer 4 Geschichten in nem Buch verfassen^^


----------



## GermanTrasheR (18. Mai 2008)

Geile Geschichte! Echt der Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efelion (18. Mai 2008)

LOL!
echt schon lange nicht mehr so was witziges gelesen xD hab mir natürlich 1,2 und 3 auch gleich reingezogen, wobei das 2. mein favorit ist ^^ 

danke


----------



## PriZon (18. Mai 2008)

Ne coole Story hasste da ins Forum gebracht hab mich köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (18. Mai 2008)

Kann es sein dass mein Account zweigeteilt ist? Dass ich mit einem char licht und mit dem andern  schatten habe? manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor^^

uns sonst halt seehr geil geschrieben

10/10


----------



## Nivâ (18. Mai 2008)

na endlich ich habe schon solange daraf gewartet


----------



## Sniggers (18. Mai 2008)

voll geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich glaub ich hab nen schattenaccount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (18. Mai 2008)

10/10 echt zu geil respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (18. Mai 2008)

einfach nur grandios...wie immer


----------



## Méla23 (18. Mai 2008)

sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 mal witziger als dieser nörgeldepp^^


----------



## BaLR0g (18. Mai 2008)

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoosa (18. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die super Geschichte!  Endlich mal wieder was zu lachen in ansonsten bescheidenen Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (18. Mai 2008)

Wie immer grandios! Habe teilweise selbst unterm Schreibtisch gelegene - bitte mehr davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aregor (18. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es den, ich nenn ihn mal "Lichtaccount".
> Das sind dann die, bei denen sich der Besitzer über unfassbar guten Loot und unerhörtes Würfelglück
> in Gruppen freut. Zudem generiert WoW demjenigen die Questmobs in überfüllten Levelgebieten
> immer genau vor die Füße und diese haben dann das benötigte Questitem zu 110% incl.
> ...



Ich hab leider nen Schattenacc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....also Blizzard Nerf Lichtaccs!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----------------------------
In deinem Klo da wohnt ein Geißt der jedem der zulange Scheißt von unten in die Eier beißt^^
also ich würd ja nochma nachgucken xD



> Hallo
> ich bin ein Orc


----------



## Bugfish (18. Mai 2008)

Seit langem mal wieder ein Post den es lohnt von vorne bis hinten zu lesen!
Mach weiter so.


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

*[17:43]<Chopi>juhu,erfahrungsbericht nr.4*
mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen,vllt in wenig kritiek,es war nicht mehr in dem selben,erwarteten stil,wie ich finde. (und in diesem thread wird es wohl leider keine leute geben,die sich gegen den thread aufstellen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## vicec (18. Mai 2008)

wie jeder deiner berichte einfach nur geil

bin schon auf den nächsten gespannt


----------



## Zhou Tai (18. Mai 2008)

LOL Einfach geil ich hoffe du machst noch viele solche Berichte!!!


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Mai 2008)

xDxDxDxD ultra einfach nur hamemr geil geschrieben^^ wobei es unlogisch ist das du dem krieger antworten kannst wenner dich auf igno hat aber das is ja eigentlich egal xDxDxD made my day


----------



## DamokIes (18. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen,vllt in wenig kritiek,es war nicht mehr in dem selben,erwarteten stil,wie ich finde. (und in diesem thread wird es wohl leider keine leute geben,die sich gegen den thread aufstellen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö? Ich legs nicht darauf an, das sich Leute gegen den Thread aufstellen. Ich bin für gute Kritik immer
gern zu haben! Wenn die Kritik allerdings schlecht oder besser gesagt, wenn ich sie für ungerechtfertigt 
halte, dann sag ich auch schon etwas dazu.




Rangekiller schrieb:


> ...wobei es unlogisch ist das du dem krieger antworten kannst wenner dich auf igno hat aber das is ja eigentlich egal xDxDxD made my day



Schon mal daran geadacht, das man jemanden auch wieder von dieser Liste entfernen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (18. Mai 2008)

das schönste mimimimi das ich je gelesen habe


----------



## sp0tz (18. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön und witzig geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Szene aus dem Film... einach nur göttlich... dieser Lacher xD


----------



## Xilibili (18. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein Lichaacc denk ich ma alles dropt sofort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


find ich geil *g*   



haha viel spaßmit euren schattenaccs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *diabolischeslachen*


----------



## Seufernator (18. Mai 2008)

Endlich wieder ein Erfahrungsbericht, er spiegelt die Tatsachen wieder, wie sie sind, aber auch humorvoll.


----------



## BunnyBunny (18. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe deine Geschichten=)


----------



## seymerbo (18. Mai 2008)

hab ma ne frage, wie kannste mit ihm shcrieben wenn er idch doch igno?


----------



## glurack (18. Mai 2008)

Also die Story ist der ober Hammer....und dann noch das Video des lachens da musste ich auch gleich so ein schnapatmungs lachen auflegen...Also ich kann mir das wirklich sehr schön vorstellen einfach der Hammer.:weiter so


----------



## Xall13 (18. Mai 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich piss mich weg vor lachen ^^
naja scheiße gelaufen sag ich ma ^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (18. Mai 2008)

nicht schlecht, respekt.

schreib ein buch! über wow... echt


----------



## DamokIes (18. Mai 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage, wie kannste mit ihm shcrieben wenn er idch doch igno?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boxhandschuhfund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deine Frage hab ich schon vor einer Stunde beantwortet...
Oh mein Gott. Ich werd im alter hellsichtig!


----------



## Anusanna (18. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ein Paladin, den ich mal kennen gelernt habe, hätte jetzt gesagt:
> Es ist durchaus in Ordnung dem Penner am Straßenrand auf dem Kopf zu pissen,
> aber frag ihn danach nicht noch nach nem Euro!



Made my Day!


Eine wirklich würdige Fortsetzung Deiner Trilogie!
Hab den Link schon verschickt und muß immer noch lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. Mai 2008)

einfach genial endlich is die Nr. 4 da!!
obwohl der mit dieser gilde is am besten find ich^^

11/10


----------



## hiddi (18. Mai 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr davon^^!


----------



## WolveBerlin (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Genial* geschrieben und wie schon erwähnt *leider* zuviel Wahrheit drin


----------



## airace (18. Mai 2008)

wie immer lag ich halb unterm tsich vor lachen


----------



## Vérwanord (18. Mai 2008)

Das Warten hat ein Ende!

Seeehr geil, nach 25 Dailys und 5 Urmacht hatte ich das bitter nötig!

!! Nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

Mfg Verwa


----------



## Brisk7373 (18. Mai 2008)

lol erst dachte ich : ,,was fürn mimimi thread...´´
aber als ich den zu ende gelesen habe ,boah göil!
weiter so ^^.
Auf das du NICHT gebannt wirst.


----------



## Redtim (18. Mai 2008)

^glaube hätte auch so ungefähr reagiert, bloß das ich GM vllt gesagt hätt was los war, und den krieger irgentwann auf i-list gestellt hätte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (18. Mai 2008)

sorry, doppel-post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pls löschen!


----------



## Rinkon (18. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur genial geschrieben.
Solche Leute gibts aber immer wieder,aber was solls,wenn so gute Artkel drüber entstehen^^


----------



## Socko (18. Mai 2008)

gibt es denn so ein zwischending zwischen licht und schattenaccount?^^

weil mit meinem schurken kann ich egal in welche inze gehen oder nen mob killen bekomme da immer irgendwelche guten sachen zum verkaufen wiederrum wenn ich mit meinem priester spiele droppt gar nichts!!!


----------



## Lorhinger (18. Mai 2008)

Der Beitrag ist genial wie immer - made my day

Was Ihr ein Glück habt mir Euren Accounts, ich habe ein negatives, schwarzes Loch. Alles Positive wird mit unbeschreiblicher Energie abgestoßen - soll heißen, ich habe in einer Inze, einem Dungeon noch NIE einmal Würfelglück gehabt.

Aber seit dem ich das Würfeln auf 1-1000 eingestellt habe, gewinne ich immer, die anderen wundern sich dagegen immer, warum sie nie über 100 kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akaryu (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würde ich dir den WoW-Account zahlen, nur um mehr von den Geschichten, die wirklich passieren, zu lesen^^ Wer die "Erfahrungsberichte" nicht gelesen hat, hat was verpasst^^


----------



## Paladom (18. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall sehr geil! Macht Spaß das zu lesen, sehr amüsant. Weiter so!

Eine Stelle würde ich etwas klarer markieren. Den GM-Text, den du dir vorstellen könntest wie er zum Kriger geschrieben sein könnte, würde ich Kursiv darstellen. Oder hinter dem Text kurz davor einen Doppelpunkt.

Gruß


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Hö? Ich legs nicht darauf an, das sich Leute gegen den Thread aufstellen. Ich bin für gute Kritik immer
> gern zu haben! Wenn die Kritik allerdings schlecht oder besser gesagt, wenn ich sie für ungerechtfertigt
> halte, dann sag ich auch schon etwas dazu.


sorry,dass ich erst jetzt antworte:
ich wollte in keinsterweise sagen,dass mir der thread nicht gefallen hat.
ich hab mich natürlich,wie alle anderen,schlappgelacht.
nur meinte ich damit,dass du dich z.b. mit dem youtubevideo "rausgeredet" hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in den letzten 3 Berichten kamen sachen wie z.b. mit dem opa im kinoklo.Deshalb war ich einwenig enttäuscht,da genau diese abschweifungen das witzigste an deinen threads sind (meine meinung).
meine letzte behauptung,in dem thread würden leute nicht flamen,war ja auch keinesfalls gegen dich gerichtet,sondern vielmehr "gegen das thema",da höchstens Krieger lvl 11,die genau dort questen sich angesprochen fühlen könnten. (in dem thread gg. die allies haben sich ja viele der allies aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich hoffe damit sind die missverständnisse beseitigt,
lg


----------



## Vanevil (19. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe deine Geschichten !

Jeder Erfahrungsbericht ist für sich eine super Story, bitte setze deine Reihe fort !

Danke

mfg Evil


----------



## soul6 (19. Mai 2008)

Wie immer geniale Story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wie bereits weiter oben von jemand erwähnt, auch noch Wahrheit dahinter und vielen von uns
so oder so ähnlich schon passiert .
Deine Storys hab ich mitlerweile auf unsere GildenHP verlinkt und es zieht sich bereits unsere
ganze Gilde deine Storys rein.

gz und von mir auch wieder 10 von 10

lg
randy


----------



## masaeN (19. Mai 2008)

<3 need erfahrungsbericht nr. 5 echt nett geschrieben : )


----------



## MaddyM (19. Mai 2008)

Wie die anderen Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my day


Daaanke und mach weiter so *g* Mehr davon, viieeeel mehr ^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (19. Mai 2008)

Wie immer köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber warum hast dem GM nicht erklärt das du den anderen eigentlich nicht störst und du das Recht hast den gesamten Content und damit auch Auberdine und Umgebung zu nutzen?


----------



## Toomtos (19. Mai 2008)

DamokIes, du bist gemein! Es giebt Leute wie mich hir die sich das wärend der Arbeitszeit reinziehen!
Du bist schuld das meine Kolegen gefragt haben warum ich vor lachen auf dem Boden liege!^^

Aber der Warri hatte das mit der Aggro echt drauf, N1 Tank, du dist als Healer anscheinend nicht so gut zu gebrauchen!^^ naja, wohl nicht heal geskillt, da sterben die Tanks schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (19. Mai 2008)

Made my Year! 
einfach zu klasse und vor allem wie es geschrieben ist ^^ mir stehen die Tränen in den Augen vor lachen und ich arbeite in einem Callcenter xD.


----------



## Takius (19. Mai 2008)

Du arme Sau :/


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

Oh Gott, ich kann nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Mai 2008)

Na toll, der arme Krieger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermutlich neu in der Welt der Kriegskunst und läuft ausgerechnet dir über den Weg.

Das ist ungefähr so als würde ich frisch nach London ziehen und der erste Mensch dem ich begegne ist Jack the Ripper. Da würde ich auch ein Ticket schreiben. Oder zwei...oder drei....

Sich über Kleine lustig zu machen jaja das kannst du........ da bin ich jetzt menschlich schwer enttäuscht!

(Und jetzt muß ich erst ma zum Arzt, ich bin auf meinen Lachtränen ausgerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Throgan (19. Mai 2008)

Mad my Day......

Ich glaube es gibt sonst kaum jemanden der diese Erfahrungsberichte so schön schildern kann wie Du, ich fühle mich jedesmal wie live dabei gewesen =)

Einfach herlich!!!! =)


----------



## skunkie (19. Mai 2008)

Deine Geschichten sind schon lustig, aber erwarte kein Mitleid. Die hast es einfach im Blut, Ärger zu looten, sry.


----------



## Grayback (19. Mai 2008)

sehr nice die Geschichte, wie immer sehr gut^^


----------



## SilverGER (19. Mai 2008)

Lange auf eine Fortsetzung gewartet, endlich erschienen - DANKE SCHÖN,
WELL DONE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2008)

tuepisch DamokIes-thread
sooo witzig,aber jedoch ernst


----------



## Nershul (19. Mai 2008)

sehr sehr geil, da bewegten sich die mundwinkel doch des öfteren gen Bürodecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victiln (19. Mai 2008)

Klasse!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin einer jener, die wohl (zumindest zeitweise) enormes Glück haben, was drops angeht...

neulich in brd war ich mit nem schurken, einem jäger und 2 Hexenmeistern. Ich selbst bin Pala.

Und insgesamt sind 5 (!) Plattenrüstungsteile gedroppt. Und alle besser als meine damalige Ausrüstung^^
Und der rare 60er in der brennenden Steppe, den wir dann auch noch fix gelegt haben hatte ebenfalls ein Rezept für Schmiede und Plattenhandschuhe dabei^^

War n guter Abend^^


----------



## Atemion (19. Mai 2008)

ohhh man...
deine Geschichten sind so was von mega geil ich schmeiß mich jedes mal aufs neue weg wenn ich die lese ^^
du solltest mal überlegen ob du nicht ein Buch schreiben willst ^^ ich würde es sehr begrüßen ^^

btw.: mal wohl auch nen BC Acc ^^


----------



## Well! (19. Mai 2008)

Made my Day =) thx


----------



## riggedi (19. Mai 2008)

Alles schon gesagt worden: super geil geschrieben und auch ich warte auf Deinen nächsten Erfahrungsbericht.

Write on, write on

Riggedi


----------



## Anusanna (19. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nur meinte ich damit,dass du dich z.b. mit dem youtubevideo "rausgeredet" hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich empfinde es als erfrischend, originelle Abwechslung, mal ein soooo geiles Vid zu posten, welches man ganz wunderbar als "Abschweifung" bezeichnen kann. Da hab ich mit am meisten gelacht!
Sollte nicht zur Gewohnheit werden, aber es passt einfach perfekt rein!


----------



## Serenis (19. Mai 2008)

Wieder einmal großes Kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , musste echt sooo lachen und dann auch noch leise, weil mein Freund noch pennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mehr davon! Und ich will dann nicht sooo lang warten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (19. Mai 2008)

Wie immer gut geschrieben, hast ne lebhafte Phantasie und kannst gut schreiben, weiter so bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (19. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...nur meinte ich damit,dass du dich z.b. mit dem youtubevideo "rausgeredet" hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich habe meinen Bericht um diese Youtubefile drumherumgeschrieben.
Ich hab das neulich beim surfen entdeckt und mir lange Gedanken darüber gemacht, was man wohl
lustiges dazu schreiben kann. Leider ist mir dann nur diese langweilige und furchtbar öde 
Story dazu in den Sinn gekommen. Tut mir leid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich gelobe Besserung!




Nee...  War nur Spaß! Ich hab wirklich keine bessere Möglichkeit gefunden zu erklären, daß ich *wirklich*
einen derartigen Lachkrampf bekam, als der grad frisch wiederbelebte einen Sekundenbruchteil 
später wieder ins Gras biss. Ich musste so lachen, das ich mich fast auf die Tastatur vor mir
erbrochen hätte.

LG
Damo


----------



## -dekagepe- (19. Mai 2008)

endlich der 4. - was mussten wir lange warten...und was hab ich wieder gelacht, einfach nur herrlich!

weiter so, kleiner wortakrobat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*lachtränchen wegwisch*


----------



## Sausage (20. Mai 2008)

krocha schrieb:


> Bad ass story 12p
> tbh diese verschwörungstheorien hab ich schon öfters wo gelesen und kann mich denen nur anschließen. Es trifft immer die falschen;
> Sowie der loot zb schon von anfang an des instanzbetrittes bestimmt ist und nur die items dropen für klassen und specs die garnicht vertreten sind



Erinnert mich an meinen letzen kara run. Da der Gildenraid ausgefallen ist, haben sich ein paar von uns einen random raid gesucht, welcher (im Gegensatz zu Damokles' Erfahrungsbericht 3) gut verlief. Es waren nur Platten-, Leder- und Stoffträger dabei. Bei Attumen konnte ich mich, als Schurke, noch über die Armbrust freuen. Aber von Moroes bis Kurator (weiter sind wir leider nicht gekommen) droppt nur eins. Schwere Rüstung  oder sonstige für unsere Konstellation ungeeignete Dinge. Folglich war der run (die Abzeichen ausgenommen) völlig für die katz. 

Um zum Thema überzuleiten: Es war ein Ausbund an Schattenaccounts.


----------



## Bruceridon (20. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht 

btw lichtacc besitzer Heute mit 12 DUDU/KRIEGER/PRIESTER bei Magtheridon gewesen 2 Tokens gedroppt für uns =) ICh würfel als Erster Würfel ne 46 ,und 10 der anderen 11 unterbieten mich noch =)


Lichtacc ftw


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Mai 2008)

und das video passt echt gut dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2008)

toller beitrag^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (20. Mai 2008)

Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr geil, vor allem das Lachen von Tom Hanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ^^


----------



## xCheetahx (20. Mai 2008)

Ist echt geil geschrieben wie deine andere Berichte. Habe mich vor Lachen nicht gekriegt. Mir ging auch ab und zu mal so. Schreib aber bitte weiter. Wir erwarten Bericht 5,6,.....
Höre nicht auf einige hier. Mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (20. Mai 2008)

nur geil! rofl


----------



## Shadowfly (20. Mai 2008)

Wie immer sehr gut geschrieben

10/10 

Vote for "Eigene Rubrik auf Buffed" ^^


----------



## Exomia (20. Mai 2008)

Wie immer einfach nru genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brauch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vote für eigenen Block  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (20. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Endlich Damokles, ENDLICH! Die Lache von Tom Hanks ist der Hammer, wenn Du so auf dem Schreibtisch gelegen hast, ich muss es mir grad Bildlich vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nicht Gehässigkeit, sondern Verzweiflung - eine Stufe vor dem Irrsinn.

@Damokles: Sehr originell. <3


----------



## theduke666 (20. Mai 2008)

Top!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Biorun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunedin (20. Mai 2008)

made my day xD jetzt schon zum 4. Mal

danke für deine sehr humorvollen erfahrungsberichte hoffentlich kommen davon noch hunderte

Mfg 
 Dune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minousch (20. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur geil selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab auch nen BC-Account, kann das gut nachfühlen

jedesmal wenn bei Murmur das Schneiderrezept dropt (mittlerweile das 3.mal) wird es mir weggewürfelt egal was ich würfelder andere hatte immer  1  punkt mehr als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badahir (20. Mai 2008)

LOOOOOL!!! Du bist echt die Härte!!! Geiler Typ...


----------



## sk4t (20. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Berichte! Einfach nur köstlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG sk4t


----------



## Minopales (20. Mai 2008)

wieder sehr geil geschrieben! Aber etwas frag ich mich...











...wie gings weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Mai 2008)

einfach nur geil =)

solltest nen nobelpreis für literatur bekommen =)

schreib unbedingt weiter =)


----------



## Drahe (20. Mai 2008)

also das glaube ich auch. hab meinen pally gezoggt und bis 58 keinen epicdropp gehabt. nie in inis und auch nie random. und erst bei dem mob der mich auf 58 brachte dropt dann son crap epic RING . und genug geld hatte ich auch nie, obwohl ich ab 40 gespart hatte (nur reppkosten und etwahige schmiede mats)
mfg drahe


----------



## Âlidâri (20. Mai 2008)

Drahe schrieb:


> also das glaube ich auch. hab meinen pally gezoggt und bis 58 keinen epicdropp gehabt. nie in inis und auch nie random. und erst bei dem mob der mich auf 58 brachte dropt dann son crap epic RING . und genug geld hatte ich auch nie, obwohl ich ab 40 gespart hatte (nur reppkosten und etwahige schmiede mats)
> mfg drahe


ääähm...ich hatte bis 70 keinen rare drop (nur bop in inis & rare items aus qs), epic  auch erst mit 70 (kein rnd drop bisher) und seit ich wow spiele nur ein rarer rnd drop (Ceds Schnitzer) nach 2 wochen auf Stufe 70..

Zum Bericht: Made my day, geile Sache, Vote for President, Literaturnobelpreis und eigene Rubrik^^


----------



## TypeOnegative (20. Mai 2008)

Absolut großartig!
Hab selten einen so guten Post gelesen. Mann hab ich gelacht.

Weiter so!


----------



## Mentenkor (20. Mai 2008)

Alter, Made My day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie Geil


----------



## Akira1993 (21. Mai 2008)

Alter ist das ne geile GEschichte. Bin 2 mal vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen. MMD^^. 

Und ich glücklicher hab nen Lichtacc. Zumindestens über die PReise die mit denen Mein sach raus geht kann ich mich nicht beklagen. 10g/stack knotenhautleder. 200g/stack GRollhufleder. Und an einem Tag 2 mal Kang der KÖpfer gefunden in den ersten 2 Raptoren die ich im Un'Goro KRater gefunden hab. lol


----------



## DamokIes (21. Mai 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Hast schonmal drüber nachgedacht dein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen?



Hab ich noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen...
Wieso, möchtest du mir etwa ein Jobangebot unterbreiten?
Mich würde ja schon mal interessieren, was z.B. ein Heinrich Lenhardt zu dieser
Form der "WoW-Berichterstattung" sagt.
Überhaupt hält sich das Buffed-Team sehr zurück in diesem Forum, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl es ja deren community ist.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. Mai 2008)

_*böse guck* wie alle anderen geschichten von dir finde ich diese *grins* EXTREM GEIL xD _ made my day =)


----------



## ScreamSchrei (22. Mai 2008)

Made my day.

Ich hab mich mal wieder vor lachen bald auf dem Boden gerollt. Sehr geil.. bitte mehr davon ^^


----------



## Riane (22. Mai 2008)

Deine Erfahrungsberichte sind echt etwas vom geilsten, was man in diesen Foren nachlesen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so!


----------



## Cybertek (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so


----------



## McMo007 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hoff dir geht nie die inspiration aus, deine freds sin die geilsten im ganzn forum =D.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Überhaupt hält sich das Buffed-Team sehr zurück in diesem Forum,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau genommen ist es die Community der Onlinespiele. Buffed bietet mit diesem Forum jediglich die Plattform zur Diskussion. Zumal der Bewerber meist eher zur Firma kommt, als die Firma zu ihm... *g*


----------



## theriggiboy (24. Mai 2008)

den krieger find ich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne spaß,echt mal wieder sau geil geschrieben
aber am besten is immernoch der wo die mobs all deinen zaubern wiederstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soadilein (24. Mai 2008)

Deine Geschichten sind immer wieder sehr schön zu lesen, bitte mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Éothain (24. Mai 2008)

*Super !!!!* Man habe ich gelacht, und dann noch dieser Muttiheft-Spruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tu uns allen einen gefallen und schreib ein Buch oder ein Comicheft oder ähnliches.  ich werde es kaufen.

Aber mal zum Account: Ich glaube dass es von Blizz jedesmal wenn man einloggt per Zufallsgenerator entschieden wird, ob man dieses Mal einen Sonnenschein, Schatten oder BC-Account bekommt. _Habe da dieses Bild eines fies grinsenden Teufelchens an einem Einarmigen Banditen, auf dessen ein Schild mit meinem Namen steht, im Kopf. Und zu 90% gewinnt die Arschkarte wenn der Automaten stoppt...._


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Mai 2008)

sehr geiler bericht, kenn cih iwo her und dieses video ist der hammer, ich bin abgebrochen vor lachen.

Auf Damokles möge dein schwert ewig über uns schweben


----------



## Megamage (24. Mai 2008)

*MADE MY DAY!*

NICE! Wie immer ist der Bericht gut wie auch deine anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das ist echt Böse kannst du mal den namen des Krieger erwähnen oder mir ihn zu Whispern!
Das ist echt Böse Wie Unfair du hattest aber auch ech Pech. Ich würde mich auch noch mal im Blizz forum zu wort melden weil ich mit nem 3 Tage bann oder so wäre aufgeschmiessen! Achne ich hab 2 Accs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (24. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> ...kannst du mal den namen des Krieger erwähnen oder mir ihn zu Whispern!...



Den Namen müsste ich jetzt erfinden. Genauso wie diese Story erfunden ist. 
Wie eben alle meine Geschichten!
Ich will euch doch damit nur zum lachen bringen und keine Racheengelarmee rekrutieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mich aber mal jemand richtig ärgert, sag ich dir seinen Namen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ohrensammler. Nimm dich also in acht! Muhahaha...


----------



## RouV3n (24. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur geil, genau wie die anderen 3 Erfahrungsberichte!!!
Weiter so!

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyaro/Nethersturm (24. Mai 2008)

oh mein gott, kenn ich sogar, vom ruf farmen bei unterstadt, bei mir gings nur anders aus, durch seine wüsten beschimpfungen... ich glaub der spielt nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taranel (25. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur der Hammer, gib uns mehr von deinen Erfahrungsberichten!!!!


MfG


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2008)

Ja sind ale drei Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz weiter so


----------



## Firlan (27. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich will euch doch damit nur zum lachen bringen



Was Dir unglaublich gut gelingt, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das noch toppen lässt. Meinen Humor triffst Du jedenfalls voll.

Vieeelen herzlichen Dank, für alle 4 Erfahrungsberichte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hakuku (30. Mai 2008)

mehr, pls


----------



## Toyuki (30. Mai 2008)

da kann ich nur eins sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (2. Juni 2008)

scheiße ich hab mich fast bepisst vor lachen beim lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GEIL 10 / 10 !!!


----------



## QcK (2. Juni 2008)

awesome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11/10


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Damo schau mal hier, 8 Seiten lang Feedback, das kann Dir nicht egal sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeria (2. Juni 2008)

*Dammmmmmmmmmoooooooo *

* big la ola * 

mach weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (2. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!
> Ich meine jetzt nicht die Tatsache, daß der Supergrobi mir einen von Blizzards Schülerlotsen auf den
> Hals jagt




ich hau mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist echt super witzig geschrieben und sone leute, wie deinen krieger gibts echt zu genüge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gib uns mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Süchtling (3. Juni 2008)

10/10 perfekt geschrieben


----------



## Badmulder (3. Juni 2008)

Kann ich nur sagen 1A. Selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (3. Juni 2008)

super lustig, einfach nur geil!

(ich hoffe du bekommst keinen bann, wäre schade um so nen coolen zocker)


----------



## Lendryll (6. Juni 2008)

Einfach genial deine Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spitzen Humor, toller Schreibstil, einfach perfekt
10/10
Bitte mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockratte (6. Juni 2008)

*thumps up 10/10

seehr nice geschrieben, hab herzlich gelacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baruma (6. Juni 2008)

oh ich liebe deine berichte!!!!!! ich muss echt aufpassen das keine sucht entsteht ^^

hast du wie immer super geschrieben!!!! ich bin ja der meinung du solltest die möglichlkeit bekommen einen tag in der woche auf einem lichtacc spielen zu dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (9. Juni 2008)

Den GM würd ich es aber mal richtig so flamen...


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Juni 2008)

Absolut pornöse Story, könnte mir passiert sein; und ich werde regelmäßig wegen meinem Namen von nem GM angesprochen! (Robinsonhuso - lässt sich aber nichts gegen unternehemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Am besten natürlich die kurze Video-Sequenz!

Weiter so!

greetings


----------



## Krachi (9. Juni 2008)

Also Ich muss ma sagen die geschichte Hört sich Wohl Glaubwürdig an und zutrauen tu ich das Blizz auch aber meiner meinung nach Hätest du die ganze scheiße vermeiden können indem du endweder ihn Sofort auf die igno tust oda hilfreich versuchst im loszuwerden indem du ihm das sagst was er wissen will ^^ "Habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht " 
Also versuch es das Nächste ma so 
MFG 
Krachy


----------



## Nerø (9. Juni 2008)

alter ! 100/10....need mehr davon! hab die nun alle zum ersten mal und alle nacheinander gelesen....echt schreib einfach n buch das wäre n bestseller ind er wow welt ^^ ... (titelvorschlag: die leiden des jungen damokles)


----------



## DamokIes (9. Juni 2008)

Nerø schrieb:


> ...titelvorschlag: die leiden des jungen damokles



Sehr viel früher war ich mal jung und knackig.
Heute jedoch bin ich nur noch und.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ CJ (10. Juni 2008)

geil wie immer  lachkrampf inc XD


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2008)

OMFG, hab ich mich grad bepisst vor Lachen, nach dem Video und deiner Beschreibung dazu ... ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (13. Juni 2008)

Dein Erlebnis ist wie immer Hammer!

Ich lauer schon vor meinen Rechner und warte sehnsüchtig deine nächte Story ab.

Aber ist schon ein wunder, wie du es es mit deiner Erhabener Gestallt schaffst, einen GM zu sprechen ?


----------



## Glaus (13. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> GM: "Hallo T******. Nachdem ich jetzt zum wiederholten Male eine Beschwerde über Dein Verhalten bekommen habe, kann ich nicht
> mehr an einen Zufall glauben und Du wirst hiermit verwarnt. Ein weiterer Vorfall dieser Art führt zu einem zeitlich
> begrenzten Bann Deines Accounts.



Eine Frechheit...
Nur weil irgendein Depp 3 Tickets abschickt, gibts gleich ne Verwarnung?
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle beschweren... Du hast schließlich nix schlimmes gemacht und Blizz hat auch keinen Beweis dafür...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Juni 2008)

Ich kann keine besseren Worte finden als..... GÖTTLICH^^!!!

Chuck Norris like (*lol*)

*verbeug*


----------



## DamokIes (14. Juni 2008)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Aber ist schon ein wunder, wie du es es mit deiner Erhabener Gestallt schaffst, einen GM zu sprechen ?




Erhabene Gestallt? Soll das heißen, das ich dick bin?
Öhm...
Ich versteh die ganze Frage nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacPapa (17. Juni 2008)

Das mit den "Lichtaccounts" kenn ich, das sind dann die, die beim "Gamon" kloppen
das Rezept für den Hurtigkeitstrank looten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (23. Juni 2008)

Ach du Scheiße....


Das Video ist gut^^.


----------



## Snorry (23. Juni 2008)

einfach nur geil


----------



## Ganjâmâne (24. Juni 2008)

einfach genial.....selten so gelacht hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightline (24. Juni 2008)

deine berichte sind der hammer, ich hoffe es kommt bald erfahrungsbericht 6.


----------



## Dradius (24. Juni 2008)

LOL geil der post Critet mit 19/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (24. Juni 2008)

Ja, sowas gibts.
Ich glaube Dir Deine Story.
Aber in dem Fall mache ich ne andere Quest und lasse es wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss.
Gestern erst in den Zangamarschen wo man die Sumpflichtbluter killen muss.
Ich sehe schon wie ein Pala und Hexenmeister scharf auf die selben Mobs sind.
Konnte mich noch an den Spruch für Anfänger auf der WoW-Seite erinnern: (sinngemäss)
Keine Angst, es sind immer genügend Monster für euch da. /zitat ende
Na egal. Jedenfalls merkte ich eine gewisse Hektik mit denen die beiden von Mob zu Mob gelaufen sind.

Das war mir in dem Moment zu viel Stress und so ließ ich es bei 3 von 8 geforderten Kills mal sein und hab ein wenig PvP gemacht.

20 Minuten später war das Areal leer, bzw. wieder voll mit Mobs und ich konnte in 5 Minuten die Quest abschließen.

Ich will Dir nicht reinreden. Wenn ich im speziellen in Gebieten farme wo mir zu viele Leute rumlaufen, dann lasse ich es lieber.
Ausnahmen sind vielleicht noch die Elementare oder die Tagesquests in Sunwell.


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Juni 2008)

das ist ja mal das lustigste was ich seit langer zeit hier gelesen habe.
endlich mal eine tolle abwechslung zu den standart sprüchen von wegen "mimimi wayne käse zum whine sack reis" usw.

und ausserdem auch wesentlich unterhaltsamer als die dauerthemen wie "machen casuals das spiel kaputt? machen pro gamer das spiel kaputt?....pvp ist mist oder epics steckt blizz einem in den...." das langweilt mich echt zu tode.

normalerweise lese ich solche endlos threads gar nicht weil ich dafür zu faul bin aber bei dem hier konnte ich nicht anders und es hat sich echt gelohnt.

und die filmszene krönt das ganze.
ich denke die anderen erfahrungsberichte werde ich bei zeiten auch noch lesen.


weiter so...mehr davon^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (24. Juni 2008)

die geschichte is echt geil, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab au leider nen schattenacc, aber einmal hatte sich blizz wahrscheinlich bei mir vertan^^
Das ganze war so:
Mein Ork Krieger war gerade dabei in Winterquell ein paar Yetis für ne Q zu killen.
Auf einmal droppen mir Blaue Lederarmschienen. Ich hab mir gedacht: "geilo, da freut sich mein Geldbeutel =)"
Ich lauf also weiter zum nächsten mob und was hat der dabei? Den Schädelflammenschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1168
Dank den 2 Items hatte ich dann mein Epicreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war leider zu tbc zeiten, da is der wert für den Schild mächtig gesunken)
peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcor (24. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr ... aufhören .. einfach göttlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste mich grad echt zusammenreissen damit ich im Büro nicht laut anfang zu lachen! Bin innerlich fast geplatz ... lol

Schattenacounts?! - ich glaub ich hab auch so einen! ... und meine Freundin MUSS den Lichtaccount haben! Ich spar mir mühsam mein Geld zusammen und leih mir noch nen Teil für mein Hottehüh und sie chattet kurz fremd und hat mal eben den Rest geschenkt bekommen *grummel*


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2008)

Zomfg lmao, Bc= Buttcard xD
Super geschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (26. Juni 2008)

schöne Geschichte, ich hab mich bepisst vor Lachen ^^


----------



## Zuranor (27. Juni 2008)

> Zum Dank für unser nettes Gespräch, hat mir Erich einen Hut aus Alufolie geschenkt.Der sieht ein
> bißchen wie eine Schlumpfmütze aus und hilft angeblich gegen Gedankenkontrolle von Ausserird...
> Ach lassen wir das!



Huch!


Ich habe gerade ein Deschawü!

Schau mal hier vorbei, Damokles:

http://www.brotarier.de


----------



## DamokIes (27. Juni 2008)

Zuranor schrieb:


> Huch!
> 
> 
> Ich habe gerade ein Deschawü!
> ...



Früher war ich auch mal ein Brot. Nachdem man mich aber gegessen hatte, reinkarnierte ich zu einem glücklosen Würstchenbrater in Wanne-Eikel,
konvertierte dann zum Dadaismus, wo mich der Dadailamer aber kurzerhand hinauswarf, da ich in eklatanter Weise gegen das Reinheitsgebot
verstieß, indem ich in das Bier des Sektencheffe pieselte und somit den Quecksilberanteil drastisch anhob was zurfolge hatte...

Oh, flasches Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das der typ auch immer in den dümmsten momenten kommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute was nettes entdeckt zum Thema "Lichtaccount" ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (2. Juli 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich hab heute was nettes entdeckt zum Thema "Lichtaccount" ...



Super! Das ist genau das, was ich mit meiner Theorie meinte.
Hihi.


----------



## Teddyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

13/10...ich kann nur sagen...bc-accs ftw^^


----------



## Tearor (13. Juli 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich hab heute was nettes entdeckt zum Thema "Lichtaccount" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der hat die items einfach günstiger gekauft. so macht man geld...


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (13. Juli 2008)

Made my Day!

10/10


----------



## Benthor (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Wechselhaften Accounts ^^.
Frisch 70 geworden, farbenfrohes grün/blaues Equip an, Whisper vom Kumpel: "Willste Kara mit?".
Hmm, Nacht ist jung, soll da solche "Epic"-Teile geben, dessen Itemtitel in einem sagenumwobenem "Lila" geschrieben sind. Also warum nicht.
Einmal durch Kara durch, 6 neue Teile, bei Bedarf-Teilen mindestens 10 Punkte über dem Zweiten gewürfelt.
Juhu ich hab nen "Lichtaccount" xD!
Ein paar Wochen später stand ich vor der großen, roten, staubigen Höhle, besser bekannt als "Gruuls Unterschlupf". 24 Mannen (bevor irgendwelche Gleichberechtigungs-Flames kommen, ja auch Frauen waren mitdabei, die hiermit ebenfalls erwähnt werden) standen neben mir.
Nach kurzer Besprechung gings los. Die Ersten Bosse lagen. Juhu, Hunter-Item! Ich schwinge meinen Glückswürfel .... Letzter -.-. Nagut, den großen haben wir ja noch vor uns, also weiter. Nach einigen hundert verschossenen Pfeilen sackte das große Hündchen auch in sich zusammen. Der Loot wurde ausgepackt: Hunter-Item! So, nun aber endlich mal ein schönes neues Teil für mein Jägerlein. Der Würfel rollt. oO. Wieder Letzter. Hat Gruul etwa doch noch einen Höhleneinsturz gecastet?!
Nagut, kann ja mal passieren. ID resetet, "Channel: SucheNachGruppe beigetreten". "Suchen alles, Gruul FFA". Na super, der bekommt gleich mal ein Whisp. Nach einiger Zeit lagen dann wieder alle Bosse, wieder Letzer!
Hat mich Blizzard beim letzen Mittwochsaufräumen und Kaffeeflecken-vom-Server-wischen etwa auf die "Schattenaccount"-Seite verschoben!
Nagut, kann ja auch ein zweites mal passieren. Also wieder auf ID-Reset warten.
Da liegen sie nun wieder, die fünf Superoger, die glauben gegen 25 Mannen (und Frauen) zu bestehen. Loot wird ausgepackt ... oO!! Kein Hunter-Item! O.K., dann sahn' ich vielleicht mal was bei Gruul ab. Ca. 20 Min. später: wieder kein Hunter-Item!
Hmm, dann erstmal ein paar schöne Heroische Instanzen. 1. Instanz: Wieder Letzer beim Würfeln! 
Na gut, meinen Spaß lass ich mir dadurch nicht verderben. 2. Instanz: Kein einziges Hunter-Item!
Ich lese mir in ruhig die Wann-darf-ich-ein-Ticket-schreiben-und-die-GM's-beim-Schattenaccounts-auslachen-stören-FAQ's durch.
Mein Grund ist also nicht ausreichend. Na gut. Blizzard wird sich schon was beim Dropsystem gedacht haben.
Also Armbrust auf den Rücken gepackt und ab in die nächste heroische Instanz. oO. Ich glaube ich brauche die Ereignisse dort nicht zu wiederholen.
Seit diesen Erlebnissen glaube ich fest an die "YRGTBC"-Accounts. (Übersetz: You Really Got The Butt Card)

@ Topic
Wirklich geniale Berichte. Traurig, realitätsnah, aber lustig.

Gruss Benthor


----------



## DamokIes (1. September 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Hast schonmal drüber nachgedacht dein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe jetzt ernsthaft überlegt ob ich das durchziehen soll.
Aber dann bin ich doch zu dem Schluß gekommen, 
das es schon viel zu viel Prostitution auf dieser Welt gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












Das sieht zwar jetzt extrem nach einem Threadpush aus
aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## sammy91 (1. September 2008)

hm so was ähnliches hat ich auch mal an der backe ! nur nicht mit q sondern mit gold. ich soll einem x-beliebigen 10g schenken.darauf hab ich geantwortet weist in  westfall gibts nen baum an dem goldstücke hängen.naja der kackboon macht sich gleich mal auffn weg , er lvl 8, rennt mitten durch die erntebehüter , assvögel und Kojoten um an nen baum bei  den gnollen, an der küste, zu kommen. versuchts wohl 5 mal schreibt mich wieder an ich komm da nich hin. ich freundlich wie ich bin bomb ihm kurz den weg frei , damit ihr seine Taler plfücken kann. naja als er dann bemerkte , dass es dort keine Goldmünzen gibt, kontaktiert mich ein GM: Hallo hast du ein wenig Zeit für mich.Mir wurde berichtet, dass du dir unberechtigter weise zugang in die dateien ermöglicht hast . du sollst einen goldbaum in westfall erstellt haben ,der nur für dich goldene früchte trägt. naja nach etwa 10min. und 4 erklärungsversuchen , lässt mich der GM in ruhe .

hab mal von dem gespräch paar screenshots gemacht , muss sie mal raussuchen...................... gilde hat sich nen arsch abgelacht^^


----------



## n3tch3r (1. September 2008)

sammy91 schrieb:


> hm so was ähnliches hat ich auch mal an der backe ! nur nicht mit q sondern mit gold. ich soll einem x-beliebigen 10g schenken.darauf hab ich geantwortet weist in  westfall gibts nen baum an dem goldstücke hängen.naja der kackboon macht sich gleich mal auffn weg , er lvl 8, rennt mitten durch die erntebehüter , assvögel und Kojoten um an nen baum bei  den gnollen, an der küste, zu kommen. versuchts wohl 5 mal schreibt mich wieder an ich komm da nich hin. ich freundlich wie ich bin bomb ihm kurz den weg frei , damit ihr seine Taler plfücken kann. naja als er dann bemerkte , dass es dort keine Goldmünzen gibt, kontaktiert mich ein GM: Hallo hast du ein wenig Zeit für mich.Mir wurde berichtet, dass du dir unberechtigter weise zugang in die dateien ermöglicht hast . du sollst einen goldbaum in westfall erstellt haben ,der nur für dich goldene früchte trägt. naja nach etwa 10min. und 4 erklärungsversuchen , lässt mich der GM in ruhe .
> 
> hab mal von dem gespräch paar screenshots gemacht , muss sie mal raussuchen...................... gilde hat sich nen arsch abgelacht^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällt mir nur "lol" zu ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte such die screenshots ^^ need it !!!!11einself


----------



## Quantin Talentino (2. September 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> da fällt mir nur "lol" zu ein
> ...


ROFLMAO!!!
das würd ich auch nur zu gerne sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     cool ^^


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Dezember 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ernsthaft überlegt ob ich das durchziehen soll.
> Aber dann bin ich doch zu dem Schluß gekommen,
> das es schon viel zu viel Prostitution auf dieser Welt gibt.
> 
> ...


Zu gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Déeziz (22. Februar 2009)

Die Stelle mit dem Vid war zu geil xD


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Der GM meinte mit BC ganz sicher nicht ButtCard - Arschkarte....

Ich kann dir zwar nicht wirklich glauben dass dir das so passiert ist, dennoch eine sehr unterhaltsame Geschichte


----------



## KayaDiabolin (26. Februar 2009)

Und wieder einmal: Damo ftw, ich liebe deine Posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

